# Chinese Take Away



## sallyt (Sep 12, 2011)

Can any one suggest a chinese meal that will not do me much harm??
Type2


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 12, 2011)

My lot have just had chinese , and ive had some chicken chow mein as a treat , it really depends on what sort of effect noodles have on your bs , mine tolerates them pretty well .


----------



## sallyt (Sep 12, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> My lot have just had chinese , and ive had some chicken chow mein as a treat , it really depends on what sort of effect noodles have on your bs , mine tolerates them pretty well .



Thanks for that, I will try it out


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,
The majority of things on offer are fried in a lot of oil or have sticky sauces over them which may cause a spike, the thing I have gone for in the past is beef chow mein,if your worried maybe have little portions of a variety of diffirent foods.be careful with the noodles though they can raise the BS or you might be lucky and get away with it x


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 12, 2011)

I have found that eating in Chinese restaurants doesn't seem to have too much effect on me, could be I have to drive 20 odd miles there and 20 miles back.  I ask for noodles instead of rice and avoid the dishes with pineapple.  Banana fritter with ice cream but no syrup (aint I good).


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like you were asking the question at 6pm ready for your tea this evening but one thing I have and not only for lower bg's but when trying tocut down the carbs/cals intake is a portion of yuk sung all to myself. 

Lettuce, yuksung and the crispy cracker bits. Very little carbs at all, if any! Obviously the yuk sung is fried but then so is almost every dish in the takeaway/restaurant so your not losing out!

The other option is to have a Foo yung(Scrambled egg/omeletter).

Of course you may be hungary later as there is little carb intake!


----------

